
A 4 year old boy trapped in a teenager’s body - zakum1
https://www.thecut.com/2019/01/precocious-puberty-patrick-burleigh.html
======
intopieces
I commend the author for coming to terms with the disease and deciding to face
it again if his child were to inherit it.

Having said that, it is not the decision I would make. I would, with 100%
certainty, biopsy the embryo and eliminate those with the disease, whether I
had experienced it myself or not. And I wouldn't think twice.

~~~
kingofhdds
Why? If it's ok for you to discuss, of course.

~~~
intopieces
I would not choose to have a child knowing that his life would be full of
suffering. Hardship is not necessary for individuals to be “good”. As well,
from a practical standpoint, if you’re going to subject a woman to the pain of
IVF, far better to have that pain result in a healthy child.

~~~
kingofhdds
How do you define "suffering"? From the story I don't see anything for what I
would use such a strong word. Psychologically, some sort of "specialness" (and
author tells us it's both bad, and good for a kid) is typical for many
conditions which nobody would even call a disease, such as congenital poor
eyesight. Physically, diabetes, or just a cosmetic defect which requires a
series of operations could be way more challenging. Don't you think your
reaction is just because this particular case is super rare, and scary for its
unusualness?

~~~
intopieces
The medical tests, the social isolation, the uncontrollable sexual and rage
impulses, some of which lead to criminal behavior. Those rise to the level of
suffering, all of which could easily be avoided at conception through biopsy
and elimination.

It isn’t “just” because this particular case is super rare and scary that I
would choose to eliminate those embroyos, it’s that I would have the option to
prevent it.

Would I do the same for embryos with diabetes, poor eyesight or cosmetic
defects? Probably not, those are pretty manageable.

~~~
kingofhdds
I'm not sure I you've read my comment in full. This condition is (according to
what story tells) more easily manageable, both medically, and socially, then
many cosmetic defects, and some cases of diabetes.

~~~
intopieces
I’m not sure how to best quantify “easily manageable” but if that’s the case,
I would opt for eliminating those embryos too. Depending on the severity of
the defect, the viability of other embryos, and the cost to start over if it
went that far.

I have no interest in having a child that requires extensive medical care and
would prevent that if I had the option.

------
Belphemur
The story is well written.

I like the take on the disease beeing some kind of family legacy even with all
it encompass.

I couldn't imagine what the author went through, puberty at 4 years old.

------
pvaldes
Hum, so this mean that instead to have to wait 18 years to have adult male
born in mars, we could decide if we want to accelerate the process and save 10
years (and maybe a few malformations), because is biologically possible to do
so. Wow!

A small step for testosterone (god bless it), a big step for mars
colonization.

(On the other hand, astronauts fighting all the time inside a complex life
supporting system would be not probably the best idea)

~~~
loa-in-backup
And so, the martian race would be born. Different genes, upbringing,
environment and even gravity strength.

------
wonthegame
“This was impossible because I inevitably...” almost spit out my coffee.
Interesting and funny read!

------
iundkejn
I find it intriguing that some comments classify it as a disease. I would
classify it as abnormal caused by a genetic mutation, but I fail to see it as
a disease. Other than changing the timeline he encounters puberty, everything
else about him is completely normal.

